# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  St. Barth Snowman

## rivertrash

Never mind me.  I'm trying to learn to re-size and insert photos without going to Flickr.

----------


## MIke R

is that a Fat Tire he is holding?????

----------


## rivertrash

A snowy day in Avon, CO:

----------


## rivertrash

You got it!

----------


## rivertrash

On the way to Vail to eat lunch at Sweet Basil.

----------


## MIke R

you're killing me Dick..thats my number one all time favorite beer and I can't get it here!..and the snowman has it!

----------


## MIke R

you gotta try Blu's in Vail...super lunch...and of course Bart and Yetti's is the Vail version of Le Select

----------


## rivertrash

Bummer.  But believe me, one of those girls had slurped the contents of that can before building the snowman.

----------


## rivertrash

Love Blu's!  But it's been awhile since I was there.  We love Sweet Basil for lunch and usually just get over to Vail one day.  I'll have to try Blu's again.

----------


## GramChop

awesome photos, dick!  you and cecie look great in the snow...as does your snowman!!!

i forget cecie's daughter and her friends name, i'm sorry, but will you please tell them i said hello and i look forward to seeing them again at jazz fest!!!

----------


## rivertrash

Cecie's daughter is Hailee and her friend is Lauren.

----------


## GramChop

thanks for reminding me....i won't forget again...i hope!  anyhoo...any plans for jazz fest this year?

----------


## rivertrash

See my PM.

----------


## GramChop

done!

----------


## phil62

I will play in the sand today. Amy

Good to see you guys and the big smiles you are wearing in CO. Amy

BTW, I will be in a swimsuit, my outerwear of choice in February Amy

----------


## rivertrash

Well, just go play in the sand!  In your swimsuit!  We'll be there soon.  Right now it's about 20 where Cecie is, 42 here and 80 where you are.  You win!  Have a great day today.

----------


## MIke R

headin out on this beautiful winter  morning for a day of skiing......knowing how much some of you love the snow, I will take plenty of pictures.....

----------


## JoshA

How long have they had Fat Tire in cans? I only remember bottles.

----------


## MIke R

only bottles as far as I remember....

hey Josh I'l take a picture of the expnsion plans for Cannon today....its almost going to double in size

----------


## JoshA

Enjoy Cannon. It's been 20 years or so since I was there but there is a large backside area. Is that what they are developing? I remember lots of cold, wind and ice, though. We're about to get dumped on in Virginia. Maybe cross-country for me this weekend.

----------


## MIke R

no not the back..I'll post the pic later...no cold wind and ice today....20 degrees...sunny...no wind..gonna be a great day

we re  not in this storm forecast though which has us bummin

----------


## rivertrash

Josh, I have no idea when they started putting it in cans.  I don't drink it.  It just shows up in our fridge when the stepdaughter is there.

----------


## GramChop

> I will play in the sand today. Amy
> 
> Good to see you guys and the big smiles you are wearing in CO. Amy
> 
> BTW, I will be in a swimsuit, my outerwear of choice in February Amy



the beautiful thing about the blessed life i live is that i will be in a parka in about 13 days and then in a swimsuit a few more days down the calendar!!!  ain't life grand???

with ALL that being said, i agree with you, dick....amy wins!!

----------


## MIke R

I'm with you Missy.....variety is truly the spice of life.....when I lived in Colorado I would often ski the day before I left for St Barts in June  


today was simply spectacular at Cannon.....another tough day at the "office"




  



*Josh..the pink area is where they are expanding
*

----------


## JoshA

> It just shows up in our fridge when the stepdaughter is there.




I know how that is. Both my kids were here this past weekend and now I have some really strange beers in my fridge.

----------


## JoshA

I'll need to check out the pink terrain someday. Thanks.

----------


## rivertrash

Looks spectacular, Mike.

----------


## fins85258

Cannons nice but I like the higher elevations with fewer obsticles in the way

----------


## MIke R

who doesnt???...been there done that....on almost a daily basis at one point in time..cant do it much here...so I need to get what  I can and get over it

----------


## JoshA

Exactly! "When you can't be with the one you love, love the one you're with" - that's what they were referring to, isn't it? I'm looking forward to my reacquaintance with a sometime lover.

----------


## fins85258

It even snows in AZ

----------


## JoshA

It really snows in Virginia this year! Another 2 feet is coming! And this after 3 years of not having to shovel at all. Looking out my window right now, I wish there were also a mountain in view.  :Frown:

----------


## LindaP

Great snowman Dick!!! Yes, they have had Fat Tire in cans for a couple years now, I believe. I drink it whenever we go to Denver to see our daughter.
     Nice snow shots.....my daughter said she went to Vail last monday; and being a monday, she was alone snowboarding in fresh powder.....said it was "glorious"!
          Have a wonderful time in St Barths, hi to Cecie!!!!

----------

